# Love is in the... water?!



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

So just this morning Drew asked me "Do you think the silver angels are big enough to breed? What are the odds we have a pair?" I said "I think they are big enough but I dunno about a pair? It kind of looks like they are "grooming" that wood stump"

And sure enough, when we got home they were laying, pics are a bit "off" because of course they laid on the Back of the stump and I had to crawl through the tangle of cords at the back of the tank to get the shots.























































After taking these pics I went back down to see there are now WAY MORE eggs lol.... I doubt the eggs will make it as it's their first clutch but it's neat to see. I got to watch the female laying a lot of them and then the male went to fertilize them.... At least I hope it's a "he" as I'm told sometimes 2 females will pair up?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice pictures and congrats on the spawn.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Pics from tonight.

I did a w/c and the parents started freaking out so I separated the eggs. I am also treating the male for pop-eye which I suspect he has due to being a jerk to the other fish and ripping around the tank. (You can kind of see it in the first pic) It is improving with melafix.

This is a pic from tonight. Wriggly little things! They probably won't make it but I'm going to try.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Awwww, these are some awesome pictures! Congratulations! So cute! Hope at least some of them will make it!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great parenting Keri. Nice to see the eggs hatch into tadpoles ;D
Look forward to seeing pics of them grow and develop.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations Keri, hope you're able to nurture them along. 

On a side note - great shots!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Keri.

Feeding will be your biggest challenge with rearing fry. I hope you have brine shrimp set-up for hatching. You could also try white worms as a first food eventually weaning over to finely crushed flake food.

Congrats on the spawn !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Keri.
> 
> Feeding will be your biggest challenge with rearing fry. I hope you have brine shrimp set-up for hatching. You could also try white worms as a first food eventually weaning over to finely crushed flake food.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart, I do have some BBS set to hatch by tonight.  Where would I get white worms?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Whoa, exciting! +1 for the great pix too


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Whiteworms or microworms can be an alternate to feeding BBS. Also no need to mess around with mixing salt for hatching.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

terrific photos, Keri! good luck with the spawn.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

wow congrats! hopefully some will make it =] good luck


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

you and I are in a similar boat keri!

great photos!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Keri, those are amazing shots! Hopefully the little guys make it.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

I'm really hoping these guys make it, but there have been challenges. My brine shrimp hatch rate was pretty dismal, I think they were too cold the second time. Also they have been floating around in a little gladware box till today because I couldn't get a breeder box here.Drew came to the rescue just now with a new breeder box, hikari first bites and frozen BBS that he bought in Vancouver. I put some frozen BBS in with them, I know the survival rate is lower for those not fed live food but it's got to be better than nothing! Today was the first day they were all free swimming, just a few were yesterday, and I *think* saw some eating? It's hard to tell because they are so small lol.

The plan is to keep them in the hang-on breeder box until they really get established with eating and then put them in a larger tank of their own. Drew also picked up a sponge filter for that tank.

There are a few fry still with the parents, and the parents still hate me and bite me when I do water changes haha.

Pics from today:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Today

A bunch of them slipped through the grate on the return for the breeder box back into the main tank so there are less now but still lots left.










To give you an idea of size, look at the fingerprint on the glass


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Congrat. Like those cute litte alien pics


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest egg yolk then clean water-- I raised a really large clutch that way and had a good survival rate


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

ibenu said:


> I suggest egg yolk then clean water-- I raised a really large clutch that way and had a good survival rate


Interesting! Do you cook the egg first?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard boil it-- save yolk in fridge-- its all crumbly-- mix with water and just a drop in the cloud of fry-- its all protein and small enough for them to eat you'll see them take to it right away--


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Hard boil it-- save yolk in fridge-- its all crumbly-- mix with water and just a drop in the cloud of fry-- its all protein and small enough for them to eat you'll see them take to it right away--


I'm totally going to try this! I think variety is always good, they are already taking hikari first bites and baby brine shrimp so more is better.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great pictures! They look so cute! Good luck with raising them!


----------

